# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps Oracle R12

## riyatalreja

Hi,

Could any one tell me about the difference between Oracle 11i and Oracle R12?? or may be the feature of R12?

Thanks
Riya

----------


## khans4u

Hi riya,

 I would like to say that oracle R12 is the advanced version of oracle 11i.
But for ur kind information oracle 11i is used or accepted by most of the companies

----------


## jaalioracle

11i is only forms based application but now R12 is forms and HTML based application.In 11i we have only 3c's(currency,calendar,chart of a/c)but in R12 we have 4c's(curr,cal,coa,subledger a/c) etc..,

----------

